# Admission in Private Medical Colleges



## Fatima Shahid (Sep 6, 2013)

My aggregate is 70% will I be able to get admission in any private medical college?


----------



## taha asad (Jul 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me plz which medicical colleges are taking their own entry test besides uhs entry test among CMH, SHALAMAR, FMH, LMDC, SHARIF
Someone told me only CMH takes its own entry test and add 12% marks in aggregate but other colleges just take interviews is this true?????


----------



## Fatima Shahid (Sep 6, 2013)

Fmh has its own appitude test


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe all private medical colleges take their own entry tests except [maybe] Avicenna and FMH?


----------



## taha asad (Jul 9, 2013)

What is syllabus for aptitude test should we prepapre from uhs syllabus or something else???


----------



## taha asad (Jul 9, 2013)

Does anyone knows that the marks we get in lmdc.sharif.fmh aptitude test will be counted in total uhs aggregate or not because cmh is counting 12% marks of their test in total but I dont know about other colleges..plz reply someone I shalll b very thankful to u..


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

No, the UHS aggregate will be finalized by your MCAT. The private colleges ET is for their own aggregate judgement only.


----------



## hamzatahir (Sep 23, 2013)

shiekh zaid lahore has any scholarship program?plx tell m..my aggregte 83.3045


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Last year Cmh fmh shiekhzed held their own test and considered that score for calculating agregate.... While shalamar and some other colleges dont take any test they consider your uhs agregate for calculating the merit however interviews are held there


----------



## taha asad (Jul 9, 2013)

What about lmdc and sharif medical college do they take their own test or consider uhs aggregate as final??


----------



## Shoaib Shafique (Sep 24, 2013)

helo... my aggregate is 74.74 % without aptitude...... I had a horrible MCAT, even after getting 93.54% in matric and 81.97% in fsc.. please tell me which college would be best for me. At least that college should be recognizable..... Tell me of LMDC, SHEIKH ZAYED, CPMC ?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sheikh zayed might be out of reach, but LMDC and CPMC are possibilities.


----------

